# AOC right again...Socialism Works: Cuba Rationing Eggs, Rice and Soap



## The Purge

Yes you leftist scum NEED to live in Cuba....if you just can't  afford going to Venezuela!

Socialism works.

If you doubt that, stop by North Korea, Venezuela or Cuba. After helping reduce Venezuela to the brink of famine, Cuba is rationing basic foodstuffs.

The Cuban government announced Friday that it is launching widespread rationing of chicken, eggs, rice, beans, soap and other basic products in the face of a grave economic crisis.

Commerce Minister Betsy Díaz Velázquez told the state-run Cuban News Agency that various forms of rationing would be employed in order to deal with shortages of staple foods. She blamed the hardening of the U.S. trade embargo by the Trump administration. Economists give equal or greater blame to a plunge in aid from Venezuela, where the collapse of the state-run oil company has led to a nearly two-thirds cut in shipments of subsidized fuel that Cuba used for power and to earn hard currency on the open market.

(Excerpt) Read more at frontpagemag.com ...


----------



## Oddball




----------



## otto105

The Purge said:


> Yes you leftist scum NEED to live in Cuba....if you just can't  afford going to Venezuela!
> 
> Socialism works.
> 
> If you doubt that, stop by North Korea, Venezuela or Cuba. After helping reduce Venezuela to the brink of famine, Cuba is rationing basic foodstuffs.
> 
> The Cuban government announced Friday that it is launching widespread rationing of chicken, eggs, rice, beans, soap and other basic products in the face of a grave economic crisis.
> 
> Commerce Minister Betsy Díaz Velázquez told the state-run Cuban News Agency that various forms of rationing would be employed in order to deal with shortages of staple foods. She blamed the hardening of the U.S. trade embargo by the Trump administration. Economists give equal or greater blame to a plunge in aid from Venezuela, where the collapse of the state-run oil company has led to a nearly two-thirds cut in shipments of subsidized fuel that Cuba used for power and to earn hard currency on the open market.
> 
> (Excerpt) Read more at frontpagemag.com ...





NK is a Socialist nation. Its one a donny grifter's dates.

Venezuela is petrochemical state dictiatorship which depending on which way they elect right or left we haved or hated.

Cuba is a socialist nation that has survived 60+ plus of American sancations and is now dealing other forces which they can't control.


But hey, you're in charge or comparing apples and oranges.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

The Purge said:


> Yes you leftist scum NEED to live in Cuba....if you just can't  afford going to Venezuela!
> 
> Socialism works.
> 
> If you doubt that, stop by North Korea, Venezuela or Cuba. After helping reduce Venezuela to the brink of famine, Cuba is rationing basic foodstuffs.
> 
> The Cuban government announced Friday that it is launching widespread rationing of chicken, eggs, rice, beans, soap and other basic products in the face of a grave economic crisis.
> 
> Commerce Minister Betsy Díaz Velázquez told the state-run Cuban News Agency that various forms of rationing would be employed in order to deal with shortages of staple foods. She blamed the hardening of the U.S. trade embargo by the Trump administration. Economists give equal or greater blame to a plunge in aid from Venezuela, where the collapse of the state-run oil company has led to a nearly two-thirds cut in shipments of subsidized fuel that Cuba used for power and to earn hard currency on the open market.
> 
> (Excerpt) Read more at frontpagemag.com ...



When your economy depends on free oil from Venezuela......you may have made a poor choice.


----------



## otto105

Toddsterpatriot said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you leftist scum NEED to live in Cuba....if you just can't  afford going to Venezuela!
> 
> Socialism works.
> 
> If you doubt that, stop by North Korea, Venezuela or Cuba. After helping reduce Venezuela to the brink of famine, Cuba is rationing basic foodstuffs.
> 
> The Cuban government announced Friday that it is launching widespread rationing of chicken, eggs, rice, beans, soap and other basic products in the face of a grave economic crisis.
> 
> Commerce Minister Betsy Díaz Velázquez told the state-run Cuban News Agency that various forms of rationing would be employed in order to deal with shortages of staple foods. She blamed the hardening of the U.S. trade embargo by the Trump administration. Economists give equal or greater blame to a plunge in aid from Venezuela, where the collapse of the state-run oil company has led to a nearly two-thirds cut in shipments of subsidized fuel that Cuba used for power and to earn hard currency on the open market.
> 
> (Excerpt) Read more at frontpagemag.com ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When your economy depends on free oil from Venezuela......you may have made a poor choice.
Click to expand...



Free oil?


You stupid?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

otto105 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you leftist scum NEED to live in Cuba....if you just can't  afford going to Venezuela!
> 
> Socialism works.
> 
> If you doubt that, stop by North Korea, Venezuela or Cuba. After helping reduce Venezuela to the brink of famine, Cuba is rationing basic foodstuffs.
> 
> The Cuban government announced Friday that it is launching widespread rationing of chicken, eggs, rice, beans, soap and other basic products in the face of a grave economic crisis.
> 
> Commerce Minister Betsy Díaz Velázquez told the state-run Cuban News Agency that various forms of rationing would be employed in order to deal with shortages of staple foods. She blamed the hardening of the U.S. trade embargo by the Trump administration. Economists give equal or greater blame to a plunge in aid from Venezuela, where the collapse of the state-run oil company has led to a nearly two-thirds cut in shipments of subsidized fuel that Cuba used for power and to earn hard currency on the open market.
> 
> (Excerpt) Read more at frontpagemag.com ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When your economy depends on free oil from Venezuela......you may have made a poor choice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Free oil?
> 
> 
> You stupid?
Click to expand...


No, I'm not a socialist.


----------



## otto105

Toddsterpatriot said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you leftist scum NEED to live in Cuba....if you just can't  afford going to Venezuela!
> 
> Socialism works.
> 
> If you doubt that, stop by North Korea, Venezuela or Cuba. After helping reduce Venezuela to the brink of famine, Cuba is rationing basic foodstuffs.
> 
> The Cuban government announced Friday that it is launching widespread rationing of chicken, eggs, rice, beans, soap and other basic products in the face of a grave economic crisis.
> 
> Commerce Minister Betsy Díaz Velázquez told the state-run Cuban News Agency that various forms of rationing would be employed in order to deal with shortages of staple foods. She blamed the hardening of the U.S. trade embargo by the Trump administration. Economists give equal or greater blame to a plunge in aid from Venezuela, where the collapse of the state-run oil company has led to a nearly two-thirds cut in shipments of subsidized fuel that Cuba used for power and to earn hard currency on the open market.
> 
> (Excerpt) Read more at frontpagemag.com ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When your economy depends on free oil from Venezuela......you may have made a poor choice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Free oil?
> 
> 
> You stupid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I'm not a socialist.
Click to expand...



Ok, are vaccines sorcery?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

otto105 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you leftist scum NEED to live in Cuba....if you just can't  afford going to Venezuela!
> 
> Socialism works.
> 
> If you doubt that, stop by North Korea, Venezuela or Cuba. After helping reduce Venezuela to the brink of famine, Cuba is rationing basic foodstuffs.
> 
> The Cuban government announced Friday that it is launching widespread rationing of chicken, eggs, rice, beans, soap and other basic products in the face of a grave economic crisis.
> 
> Commerce Minister Betsy Díaz Velázquez told the state-run Cuban News Agency that various forms of rationing would be employed in order to deal with shortages of staple foods. She blamed the hardening of the U.S. trade embargo by the Trump administration. Economists give equal or greater blame to a plunge in aid from Venezuela, where the collapse of the state-run oil company has led to a nearly two-thirds cut in shipments of subsidized fuel that Cuba used for power and to earn hard currency on the open market.
> 
> (Excerpt) Read more at frontpagemag.com ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When your economy depends on free oil from Venezuela......you may have made a poor choice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Free oil?
> 
> 
> You stupid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I'm not a socialist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, are vaccines sorcery?
Click to expand...


You should ask Jenny McCarthy.


----------



## The Purge

otto105 said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you leftist scum NEED to live in Cuba....if you just can't  afford going to Venezuela!
> 
> Socialism works.
> 
> If you doubt that, stop by North Korea, Venezuela or Cuba. After helping reduce Venezuela to the brink of famine, Cuba is rationing basic foodstuffs.
> 
> The Cuban government announced Friday that it is launching widespread rationing of chicken, eggs, rice, beans, soap and other basic products in the face of a grave economic crisis.
> 
> Commerce Minister Betsy Díaz Velázquez told the state-run Cuban News Agency that various forms of rationing would be employed in order to deal with shortages of staple foods. She blamed the hardening of the U.S. trade embargo by the Trump administration. Economists give equal or greater blame to a plunge in aid from Venezuela, where the collapse of the state-run oil company has led to a nearly two-thirds cut in shipments of subsidized fuel that Cuba used for power and to earn hard currency on the open market.
> 
> (Excerpt) Read more at frontpagemag.com ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NK is a Socialist nation. Its one a donny grifter's dates.
> 
> Venezuela is petrochemical state dictiatorship which depending on which way they elect right or left we haved or hated.
> 
> Cuba is a socialist nation that has survived 60+ plus of American sancations and is now dealing other forces which they can't control.
> 
> 
> But hey, you're in charge or comparing apples and oranges.
Click to expand...

So you being an asshole believes  socialism is the shits....


----------



## Penelope

Toddsterpatriot said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you leftist scum NEED to live in Cuba....if you just can't  afford going to Venezuela!
> 
> Socialism works.
> 
> If you doubt that, stop by North Korea, Venezuela or Cuba. After helping reduce Venezuela to the brink of famine, Cuba is rationing basic foodstuffs.
> 
> The Cuban government announced Friday that it is launching widespread rationing of chicken, eggs, rice, beans, soap and other basic products in the face of a grave economic crisis.
> 
> Commerce Minister Betsy Díaz Velázquez told the state-run Cuban News Agency that various forms of rationing would be employed in order to deal with shortages of staple foods. She blamed the hardening of the U.S. trade embargo by the Trump administration. Economists give equal or greater blame to a plunge in aid from Venezuela, where the collapse of the state-run oil company has led to a nearly two-thirds cut in shipments of subsidized fuel that Cuba used for power and to earn hard currency on the open market.
> 
> (Excerpt) Read more at frontpagemag.com ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When your economy depends on free oil from Venezuela......you may have made a poor choice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Free oil?
> 
> 
> You stupid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I'm not a socialist.
Click to expand...


You are if you pay taxes, 

Public school teachers 
Firemen
Policemen
City workers
State workers
Congress, state and Federal.
Military pay and wares, then VA benefits,
I could go on and on.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Penelope said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you leftist scum NEED to live in Cuba....if you just can't  afford going to Venezuela!
> 
> Socialism works.
> 
> If you doubt that, stop by North Korea, Venezuela or Cuba. After helping reduce Venezuela to the brink of famine, Cuba is rationing basic foodstuffs.
> 
> The Cuban government announced Friday that it is launching widespread rationing of chicken, eggs, rice, beans, soap and other basic products in the face of a grave economic crisis.
> 
> Commerce Minister Betsy Díaz Velázquez told the state-run Cuban News Agency that various forms of rationing would be employed in order to deal with shortages of staple foods. She blamed the hardening of the U.S. trade embargo by the Trump administration. Economists give equal or greater blame to a plunge in aid from Venezuela, where the collapse of the state-run oil company has led to a nearly two-thirds cut in shipments of subsidized fuel that Cuba used for power and to earn hard currency on the open market.
> 
> (Excerpt) Read more at frontpagemag.com ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When your economy depends on free oil from Venezuela......you may have made a poor choice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Free oil?
> 
> 
> You stupid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I'm not a socialist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are if you pay taxes,
> 
> Public school teachers
> Firemen
> Policemen
> City workers
> State workers
> Congress, state and Federal.
> Military pay and wares, then VA benefits,
> I could go on and on.
Click to expand...

*You are if you pay taxes, *

No, I'm not.

*I could go on and on*

No need. We saw your stupidity in the first line.


----------



## Penelope

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you leftist scum NEED to live in Cuba....if you just can't  afford going to Venezuela!
> 
> Socialism works.
> 
> If you doubt that, stop by North Korea, Venezuela or Cuba. After helping reduce Venezuela to the brink of famine, Cuba is rationing basic foodstuffs.
> 
> The Cuban government announced Friday that it is launching widespread rationing of chicken, eggs, rice, beans, soap and other basic products in the face of a grave economic crisis.
> 
> Commerce Minister Betsy Díaz Velázquez told the state-run Cuban News Agency that various forms of rationing would be employed in order to deal with shortages of staple foods. She blamed the hardening of the U.S. trade embargo by the Trump administration. Economists give equal or greater blame to a plunge in aid from Venezuela, where the collapse of the state-run oil company has led to a nearly two-thirds cut in shipments of subsidized fuel that Cuba used for power and to earn hard currency on the open market.
> 
> (Excerpt) Read more at frontpagemag.com ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When your economy depends on free oil from Venezuela......you may have made a poor choice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Free oil?
> 
> 
> You stupid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I'm not a socialist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are if you pay taxes,
> 
> Public school teachers
> Firemen
> Policemen
> City workers
> State workers
> Congress, state and Federal.
> Military pay and wares, then VA benefits,
> I could go on and on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *You are if you pay taxes, *
> 
> No, I'm not.
> 
> *I could go on and on*
> 
> No need. We saw your stupidity in the first line.
Click to expand...


Well you pay taxes because this is a social nation, how about the tax incentives that org give, and how about the non profit think tanks.  You pay taxes, that makes you a socialist, if you like it or not.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Penelope said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> When your economy depends on free oil from Venezuela......you may have made a poor choice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Free oil?
> 
> 
> You stupid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I'm not a socialist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are if you pay taxes,
> 
> Public school teachers
> Firemen
> Policemen
> City workers
> State workers
> Congress, state and Federal.
> Military pay and wares, then VA benefits,
> I could go on and on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *You are if you pay taxes, *
> 
> No, I'm not.
> 
> *I could go on and on*
> 
> No need. We saw your stupidity in the first line.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well you pay taxes because this is a social nation, how about the tax incentives that org give, and how about the non profit think tanks.  You pay taxes, that makes you a socialist, if you like it or not.
Click to expand...


*You pay taxes, that makes you a socialist, if you like it or not. *

You're lying.


----------



## Crepitus

The Purge said:


> Yes you leftist scum NEED to live in Cuba....if you just can't  afford going to Venezuela!
> 
> Socialism works.
> 
> If you doubt that, stop by North Korea, Venezuela or Cuba. After helping reduce Venezuela to the brink of famine, Cuba is rationing basic foodstuffs.
> 
> The Cuban government announced Friday that it is launching widespread rationing of chicken, eggs, rice, beans, soap and other basic products in the face of a grave economic crisis.
> 
> Commerce Minister Betsy Díaz Velázquez told the state-run Cuban News Agency that various forms of rationing would be employed in order to deal with shortages of staple foods. She blamed the hardening of the U.S. trade embargo by the Trump administration. Economists give equal or greater blame to a plunge in aid from Venezuela, where the collapse of the state-run oil company has led to a nearly two-thirds cut in shipments of subsidized fuel that Cuba used for power and to earn hard currency on the open market.
> 
> (Excerpt) Read more at frontpagemag.com ...


We cut off their supply.  By jumping on the rationing scheme right off the bat they prevent hoarding and make what they've got stretch as far as possible.


----------



## daveman

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Free oil?
> 
> 
> You stupid?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I'm not a socialist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are if you pay taxes,
> 
> Public school teachers
> Firemen
> Policemen
> City workers
> State workers
> Congress, state and Federal.
> Military pay and wares, then VA benefits,
> I could go on and on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *You are if you pay taxes, *
> 
> No, I'm not.
> 
> *I could go on and on*
> 
> No need. We saw your stupidity in the first line.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well you pay taxes because this is a social nation, how about the tax incentives that org give, and how about the non profit think tanks.  You pay taxes, that makes you a socialist, if you like it or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *You pay taxes, that makes you a socialist, if you like it or not. *
> 
> You're lying.
Click to expand...

Technical point:  She's not lying if she really believes that insanely stupid horseshit.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Crepitus said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you leftist scum NEED to live in Cuba....if you just can't  afford going to Venezuela!
> 
> Socialism works.
> 
> If you doubt that, stop by North Korea, Venezuela or Cuba. After helping reduce Venezuela to the brink of famine, Cuba is rationing basic foodstuffs.
> 
> The Cuban government announced Friday that it is launching widespread rationing of chicken, eggs, rice, beans, soap and other basic products in the face of a grave economic crisis.
> 
> Commerce Minister Betsy Díaz Velázquez told the state-run Cuban News Agency that various forms of rationing would be employed in order to deal with shortages of staple foods. She blamed the hardening of the U.S. trade embargo by the Trump administration. Economists give equal or greater blame to a plunge in aid from Venezuela, where the collapse of the state-run oil company has led to a nearly two-thirds cut in shipments of subsidized fuel that Cuba used for power and to earn hard currency on the open market.
> 
> (Excerpt) Read more at frontpagemag.com ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We cut off their supply.  By jumping on the rationing scheme right off the bat they prevent hoarding and make what they've got stretch as far as possible.
Click to expand...


*We cut off their supply.*

We cut off their supply of food and soap?
No other source in the world?


----------



## Papageorgio

Penelope said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> When your economy depends on free oil from Venezuela......you may have made a poor choice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Free oil?
> 
> 
> You stupid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I'm not a socialist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are if you pay taxes,
> 
> Public school teachers
> Firemen
> Policemen
> City workers
> State workers
> Congress, state and Federal.
> Military pay and wares, then VA benefits,
> I could go on and on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *You are if you pay taxes, *
> 
> No, I'm not.
> 
> *I could go on and on*
> 
> No need. We saw your stupidity in the first line.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well you pay taxes because this is a social nation, how about the tax incentives that org give, and how about the non profit think tanks.  You pay taxes, that makes you a socialist, if you like it or not.
Click to expand...


Paying taxes does not make the United States a socialist nation. Socialism is where the government is the economic system in which the state owns and controls all businesses and companies. There is also no one owning any property, it is all the governments. That is socialism.

America and Europe have social programs using tax money, however they are far from socialist countries. 

Like it or not.


----------



## Papageorgio

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Free oil?
> 
> 
> You stupid?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I'm not a socialist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are if you pay taxes,
> 
> Public school teachers
> Firemen
> Policemen
> City workers
> State workers
> Congress, state and Federal.
> Military pay and wares, then VA benefits,
> I could go on and on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *You are if you pay taxes, *
> 
> No, I'm not.
> 
> *I could go on and on*
> 
> No need. We saw your stupidity in the first line.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well you pay taxes because this is a social nation, how about the tax incentives that org give, and how about the non profit think tanks.  You pay taxes, that makes you a socialist, if you like it or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *You pay taxes, that makes you a socialist, if you like it or not. *
> 
> You're lying.
Click to expand...


I don’t think she is lying, she actually believes that BS.


----------



## Claudette

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Free oil?
> 
> 
> You stupid?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I'm not a socialist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are if you pay taxes,
> 
> Public school teachers
> Firemen
> Policemen
> City workers
> State workers
> Congress, state and Federal.
> Military pay and wares, then VA benefits,
> I could go on and on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *You are if you pay taxes, *
> 
> No, I'm not.
> 
> *I could go on and on*
> 
> No need. We saw your stupidity in the first line.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well you pay taxes because this is a social nation, how about the tax incentives that org give, and how about the non profit think tanks.  You pay taxes, that makes you a socialist, if you like it or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *You pay taxes, that makes you a socialist, if you like it or not. *
> 
> You're lying.
Click to expand...


LMAO Nah she actually believes that bullshit.

You can't cure stupid.

Oh and I hope some of the Cubans have chickens for meat and eggs. That way then can tell their Socialist Government to fuck off. Not sure where they can get soap but good luck to em.


----------



## otto105

The Purge said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you leftist scum NEED to live in Cuba....if you just can't  afford going to Venezuela!
> 
> Socialism works.
> 
> If you doubt that, stop by North Korea, Venezuela or Cuba. After helping reduce Venezuela to the brink of famine, Cuba is rationing basic foodstuffs.
> 
> The Cuban government announced Friday that it is launching widespread rationing of chicken, eggs, rice, beans, soap and other basic products in the face of a grave economic crisis.
> 
> Commerce Minister Betsy Díaz Velázquez told the state-run Cuban News Agency that various forms of rationing would be employed in order to deal with shortages of staple foods. She blamed the hardening of the U.S. trade embargo by the Trump administration. Economists give equal or greater blame to a plunge in aid from Venezuela, where the collapse of the state-run oil company has led to a nearly two-thirds cut in shipments of subsidized fuel that Cuba used for power and to earn hard currency on the open market.
> 
> (Excerpt) Read more at frontpagemag.com ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NK is a Socialist nation. Its one a donny grifter's dates.
> 
> Venezuela is petrochemical state dictiatorship which depending on which way they elect right or left we haved or hated.
> 
> Cuba is a socialist nation that has survived 60+ plus of American sancations and is now dealing other forces which they can't control.
> 
> 
> But hey, you're in charge or comparing apples and oranges.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you being an asshole believes  socialism is the shits....
Click to expand...



I believe that misrepresenting what Countries are for stupid internet points from like minded sycophants is a fools game.


----------



## otto105

Toddsterpatriot said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you leftist scum NEED to live in Cuba....if you just can't  afford going to Venezuela!
> 
> Socialism works.
> 
> If you doubt that, stop by North Korea, Venezuela or Cuba. After helping reduce Venezuela to the brink of famine, Cuba is rationing basic foodstuffs.
> 
> The Cuban government announced Friday that it is launching widespread rationing of chicken, eggs, rice, beans, soap and other basic products in the face of a grave economic crisis.
> 
> Commerce Minister Betsy Díaz Velázquez told the state-run Cuban News Agency that various forms of rationing would be employed in order to deal with shortages of staple foods. She blamed the hardening of the U.S. trade embargo by the Trump administration. Economists give equal or greater blame to a plunge in aid from Venezuela, where the collapse of the state-run oil company has led to a nearly two-thirds cut in shipments of subsidized fuel that Cuba used for power and to earn hard currency on the open market.
> 
> (Excerpt) Read more at frontpagemag.com ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When your economy depends on free oil from Venezuela......you may have made a poor choice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Free oil?
> 
> 
> You stupid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I'm not a socialist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, are vaccines sorcery?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should ask Jenny McCarthy.
Click to expand...



I asked YOUR powdery little face, man up and answer.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

otto105 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> When your economy depends on free oil from Venezuela......you may have made a poor choice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Free oil?
> 
> 
> You stupid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I'm not a socialist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, are vaccines sorcery?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should ask Jenny McCarthy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I asked YOUR powdery little face, man up and answer.
Click to expand...


Anti-vaxxers are morons.
Almost as dumb as AOC.


----------

